# MSM and breast enlargement



## alexstin (Jun 16, 2007)

How many people had this happen while taking MSM? The only thing I've changed in my regimen is adding a different brand of msm and biotin.  DH noticed and said something about it awhile ago but I didn't pay him any mind. Now, I can see it! I must say, I like it!


----------



## alundra (Jun 16, 2007)

How long have you been taking the MSM? How much are you taking?


----------



## alexstin (Jun 16, 2007)

I've been taking MSM for more than a year. It wasn't until I switched to Carlson MSM powder about 2 1/2 months ago that I noticed this. I take anywhere from 3000-9000g/per day(1-3 scoops spread out over the day).


----------



## Sirens_Song (Jun 16, 2007)

I havent noticed this but I was only doing 2000mg a day. I've been off it for 1 month to give my body a break. I have noticed that the NG is coming back in like before I started. It is no longer straight.


----------



## longhairluva (Jun 16, 2007)

this is why i stopped taking nioxin recharge(something like that) that was the only thing in my reggie and my breast grew and I gained weight.


----------



## Eiano (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you maybe... praak-a-nant?


----------



## alexstin (Jun 16, 2007)

Eiano said:
			
		

> Are you maybe... praak-a-nant?



Nope!


----------



## znapps (Jun 16, 2007)

Same effects here.  I was only taking 2000mg a day day and I gained a lot of fullness.  So much so that the bras I bought at the VS semi-annual sale this January are overflowing.  Just in time for the June semi-annual sale  

I want to up my dosage, but I don't want to get too much bigger.  Where I am now is great, but lawd knows I don't want to look like Aretha in 10 years...


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, I should start by saying I needed one anyway, but I had a breast reduction about a year after I started taking MSM.  Again, they were already  triple-D's but they went to E/F with a year and I couldn't figure out why since I was *smaller* everywhere else. The reduction was in Dec 2006 and I'm still taking MSM and I swear they look bigger to me this month than they did last month.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, not only did MSM make my breasts bigger (*I DON'T WANT*), I've gained a lot of weight, despite a healthy diet and exercise. I stopped using MSM two weeks ago and my SO told me today that I look slender and slim. MSM was the only thing that I changed, so it _*had*_ to be that. So now I'm desperately trying to get this weight off of me...


----------



## shunta (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, MSM sure does have a lot of side effects--fuller breasts, wierd dreams, pimples, weight gain, messed up periods. My goodness. I learn so much on this board.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 17, 2007)

Where or what website can these side effects be found?


----------



## grnidmonster (Jun 17, 2007)

I get the big breast thing, I went from a "C" to a "D" and am headed toward a "DD". Also, I have put on a couple lbs and for the first time in mu life, I can not get them off. I take 2000 mg/ day. I am thinking about stepping off the MSM a bit.


----------



## hothair (Jun 17, 2007)

I definitely got the bigger boobs thing, but not all over weight gain i actually lost quite a lot around my waist line. I LIKE the bigger boobs thing


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 17, 2007)

hothair said:
			
		

> I definitely got the bigger boobs thing, but not all over weight gain i actually lost quite a lot around my waist line. I LIKE the bigger boobs thing



You're lucky, but the last thing I want and need is more weight. Trust me, bigger breasts may be anesthetically pleasing to some, but it's literally painful for many women who are athletic or just plain uncomfortable when you're trying to find the right support bra and too big of breasts may actually affect your posture.


----------



## alexstin (Jun 17, 2007)

MSM doesn't make me gain weight either. I wonder, will your breasts shrink if you stop MSM?


----------



## alexstin (Jun 17, 2007)

grnidmonster said:
			
		

> I get the big breast thing, I went from a "C" to a "D" and am headed toward a "DD". Also, I have put on a couple lbs and for the first time in mu life, I can not get them off. I take 2000 mg/ day. I am thinking about stepping off the MSM a bit.



Wow! How long have you been taking it?


----------



## alundra (Jun 17, 2007)

alexstin said:
			
		

> MSM doesn't make me gain weight either. I wonder, will your breasts shrink if you stop MSM?



I wanna know too.  Will the other things like weight gain and pimples stop as well?


----------



## hothair (Jun 17, 2007)

alexstin said:
			
		

> MSM doesn't make me gain weight either. I wonder, will your breasts shrink if you stop MSM?



It didn't seem to with me or maybe i didn't stop for long enough- just about a month they weren't as full but still bigger than before. Since i was A/B it was nice to go up to a very full B/C


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Jun 18, 2007)

I just started taking MSM and I could really use some help in the chesticle department. C cup here I come.


----------



## janeemat (Jun 19, 2007)

I've gained weight in the last 6 months.  Same amount of time that I have been taking msm.  Dang!  So that's the culprit.  My boobs sure has not grown any, which would suit me just fine.  I guess I'll have to lay off the msm or go back to 1/4 tsp instead of 1/2.


----------



## sareca (Jun 19, 2007)

Mine didn't shrink when I stopped.


----------



## longhairluva (Jun 19, 2007)

MSM and Biotion are not the same or is it?


----------



## MommaMayhann (Jun 19, 2007)

longhairluva said:
			
		

> MSM and Biotion are not the same or is it?



No... MSM is a sulfur derivative and Biotin is one of the B vitamins.



			
				HollyGolightly1982 said:
			
		

> I just started taking MSM and I could really use some help in the *chesticle* department. C cup here I come.



LOL!


----------



## deontaer (Jun 19, 2007)

I didn't know MSM made you gain wieght - that would explain this extra 6-8 pounds I've put in within a year - and that I went from a full b cup to a full c cup.  But it actually helps with my pimples.  When I stopped, my face broke out worse than it ever had -  so I started taking it again 2 weeks ago.  Now I'm clearing up the scars left behind


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh goodness.... the last thing I NEED is extra boobage.. Im already a DDD!!  Im taking a very LOW dosage tho so hopefully I wont have this side effect.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jun 19, 2007)

Darnit, why everything that I start, _something_ has to be up with it?  I got enough boobs, don't need Pamela Anderson's!


----------



## alexstin (Jun 19, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Mine didn't shrink when I stopped.



Good!


----------



## Hair Iam (Jun 19, 2007)

This is pretty scary, I was tempted to try MsM, this alone has helped me make up my mind......I'm DD....and trying to loose45 pounds.Nix on the MSM. Thanks ladies.


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh man! Are you kiddin' me? Ugh! I don't need to gain anymore weight! Geez!


----------



## Lavendar (Jun 19, 2007)

Hair Iam said:
			
		

> This is pretty scary, I was tempted to try MsM, this alone has helped me make up my mind......I'm DD....and trying to loose45 pounds.Nix on the MSM. Thanks ladies.


 
I've only been taking MSM for a few months and I haven't noticed this effect yet.  Hopefully I won't cause I'm endowed enough, if not too much.  I have actually lost 11 pounds.  I have not noticed any side effects, other than my skin is looking much better day by day, but that could also be my skin care routine.  I have noticed my left knee pain is gone, my shoulders stopped popping and clicking during fast exercises, and my allergy symptoms are all but gone.  I wonder what MSM does to the hormones that causes problems with cycles and breast growth.  Even though I'm not having any bad side effects, I still don't want anything screwing with my hormone levels.  Anyone know exactly what causes these particular side effects?


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Jun 19, 2007)

I've noticed firmer breasts but not larger breasts.


----------



## Guyaneek (Jun 20, 2007)

OK!!!!!!  My breast are definitely firmer and possibly slightly larger.  They are very tender as well though.  Anyone else have tender boobies?  
I can use all the extra out there because my premature twins used to fall right out of my A cup, but now, my cup runneth over   But not quite a b cup yet!  I knew it had to be one of the supplements I'm taking but wasn't sure which!  NEVER GIVING UP ON MSM!  C cup....Here I come


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jul 5, 2007)

I had taken a break from MSM for a good 5 months so I wasn't taking them anymore (lost my powder...too lazy to buy another one), but instantly I noticed that my skin didn't look as "fresh", and yeah...my chest wasn't as full. 

But I recently started taking MSM again a few weeks ago, and I have been experiencing some tenderness.  Not necessarily any change in size, but just tenderness.  I don't think I'm near my PMS time either.  I was wondering what was going on.  Could it be the MSM?? Maybe.  I wouldn't mind if it gave an extra "boost" though because I'm barely a B-cup.


----------



## klb120475 (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been taking Msm since Feb. and I haven't experienced any breast enlargement...


----------



## FlutterGirl (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone here taking the pill using MSM ?

Does it interact ?


----------



## Leshia (Jul 5, 2007)

HollyGolightly1982 said:
			
		

> I just started taking MSM and I could really use some help in the *chesticle* department. C cup here I come.



Hahahahahahahaha *SNORT*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 5, 2007)

FlutterGirl said:
			
		

> Anyone here taking the pill using MSM ?
> 
> Does it interact ?



I think most use the powder and/or crystals. Those are more potent.


----------



## alexstin (Jul 5, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> I think most use the powder and/or crystals. Those are more potent.



I think she means birth control pills.


----------



## FlutterGirl (Jul 5, 2007)

alexstin said:
			
		

> I think she means birth control pills.


 
Yep that's what I meant. 
I want to know, cause I'm scared.


----------



## Amour (Jan 24, 2009)

Bumping wana kno if it interacts wif birth control.


----------



## _belle (Jan 24, 2009)

*titties and hair growth? I'm sold. . . lol *


----------



## kybaby (Jan 24, 2009)

FlutterGirl said:


> Anyone here taking the pill using MSM ?
> 
> Does it interact ?



i take "the pill" and use MSM! i always thought the weight gain and fuller breast were from "the pill".. which is totally cool because i was also not quite filling the A cup. then again i don't know if it's the MSM.. the periactin.. the birth control.. or the protein shakes.. if they all work as well i should be at my goal weight of 145.. but i only went from 115 to 130 in 6 months. anyways with msm.. i do have those weird dreams that are soo real. but other than that i have no problems.


----------



## Juliagizzle (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been taking the powder for a while haven't measured hair growth on my head but i noticed my eyelashes are much longer. I hope it does give me some more up top. B cup is just not doing it for me.  I have gained a few pounds though.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope not! I plan on taking it for my joints. It's already hard for me to find places that carry my size. I don't want to make it impossible!


----------



## PGirl (Jan 24, 2009)

I started taking MSM 2000 mg pill for hair growth and at first I had really bad dreams and acne.  Still I pressed on and that went away.  I have noticed that my back pain is better.  My parents take it now for back pain too and they love it.  They take 1000mg.  My NG is so soft and straight that I was beginning to think that my hair wasn't growing anymore.

Unfortunately, my boobs are still the same size.  Maybe I need to increase my dose!


----------



## Keedah (Jan 24, 2009)

I have been putting MSM cream on my chest to help with stretch marks. Im a DD and really dont need any more boobage but if its gonna help these stretch marks disappear Ill deal with it.


----------



## MarieB (Jan 24, 2009)

I started taking 1000 mg MSM daily for hair growth about a month ago, and was considering doubling the dosage to see what would happen. But if there is a possibility of larger breasts, then I might have to triple that mug!!! LOL!


----------



## Juliagizzle (Jan 24, 2009)

I read MSM goes to where you need it most. So it can affect you in a lot of ways. I'm guessing I need it for my brain and energy. Before I could stay in bed all day and even still get tired if I got up eventually. Maybe if concentrate on my boobs more it will go there LOL


----------



## FelaShrine (Jan 24, 2009)

omg your breasts can get bigger with MSM?

*chugs MSM powder*


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jan 24, 2009)

Well...i guess it's off to holland and barrett tomorrow


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 24, 2009)

Time for me to up my dosage, I see...  I do notice that some of my B-cup bras seem tighter, and I am having some tenderness.  But it's definitely time for me to increase my dosage!  I'm on 2.6g right now.


----------



## MsElise (Jan 24, 2009)

I just started taking MSM but I'm only taking 1000mg.  I don't need my boobies any bigger its hard to find cute bras as it is.erplexed 

My question is ... Do I need to up the dosage to get the growth results since I see that most are using higher dosages?


----------



## PhiLee (Jan 24, 2009)

_belle said:


> *titties and hair growth? I'm sold. . . lol *





This is too funny.


----------



## TheNewFine (Jan 24, 2009)

alexstin said:


> I've been taking MSM for more than a year. It wasn't until I switched to Carlson MSM powder about 2 1/2 months ago that I noticed this. I take anywhere from 3000-9000g/per day(1-3 scoops spread out over the day).


 
How are you taking it? In a drink or with food or some other way?


----------



## Juliagizzle (Jan 24, 2009)

You can take it in a fruit smoothie in the morning. Honestly when I add the powder in  just plain water I dont taste a thing though.


----------



## ajacks (Jan 24, 2009)

Bigger boobies?!!!  
Running away for the MSM
The twins are way too big as it is!!!


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 24, 2009)

What you say?!!! Bigger boobs!  @#[email protected]@#$##it!!!  I just passed it up at the store today.  Got some freaking salmon oil instead.  Wonder if I can make it before they close?!!


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 24, 2009)

atlchica said:


> omg your breasts can get bigger with MSM?
> 
> *chugs MSM powder*


 

!!!  Now pass it my way!


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm so glad this post was bumped!! I've been trying to decide what supplement to get so now I know first thing in the morning to grab some MSM!!


----------



## keelioness (Jun 28, 2009)

Bumping.... have the ladies who previously posted had continued breast growth? or did it stop at a certain point?


----------



## Rain20 (Jun 28, 2009)

Is this only with a certain brand? I would love bigger breasts. I just use the Vitamin shoppe brand now.


----------



## blackindia07 (Jun 28, 2009)

My finace would love it if i gained some weight and i would love the boobs! I am currently taking 2000 mgs in pill form.  Has anyone received the boobage and weight gain taking pill form?  Thanks!  BRING ON THE BOOBIES!!!!!


----------



## KynniB (Jun 28, 2009)

just gives me  more reasons to start taking it


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2009)

I still have some MSM capsules. This is more of a reason to start taking them again. I can use some help with my boobs. My B-cup bras seem to be too small but C- cup bras are too big. I'm not sure if MSM helped in the past because I used to take it for joint health.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 28, 2009)

Off to stalk up on some MSM

I need major improvement in the boobage department!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I know for a fact that my breasts got bigger and I also know that when this bottle of 1000mg MSM is finished, I will not be re-purchasing it. I don't like big boobs because I really like cute bras.


----------



## MissLeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Were the ladies who experienced growth also using primrose oil or just MSM alone?


----------



## poookie (Sep 11, 2009)

WHOO, first time reading this thread!  on my way to the store now to get me some MSM!!!  vivid dreams, clear skin, soft new growth, AND bigger boobies?  oh yeeah!!


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 11, 2009)

u guys just made me purchased MSM

I gotta get those A cups up to a B ......


----------



## Mattie26 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just bought some MSM about a month ago and was scared to take it. Barely an A cup oh I need to at least try and get to a B. Would 2000mg be enough or to much?


----------



## trendsetta25 (Sep 11, 2009)

longhairluva said:


> this is why i stopped taking nioxin recharge(something like that) that was the only thing in my reggie and my breast grew and I gained weight.



Note to self...lol
Hair growth, weight gain, breast growth...what more can a woman like myself ask for?


----------



## Nelli04 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just started taking it again about a week and half ago...i have to wait a month to see if there's a difference. Currently a small c


----------



## GreenD (Sep 11, 2009)

_belle said:


> *titties and hair growth? I'm sold. . . lol *


 
LOL, me too!!! I gotta find this stuff ASAP!!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Sep 11, 2009)

This is a interesting discovery. I recently started taking MSM not for my hair, but for my allergies. An osteopathic doctor recommended 3000 mg a day for 4 weeks as a natural cure for my allergies. The other day my boyfriend and I noticed that my breast look fuller and they've been tender. At first it had me nervous thinking I was preggo. Confirmed that wasn't the case. This is the only thing thats changed in my diet so it might be the cause. My BF seems to like the new boobage so I'm not complaining. But I did get this extra large pimple which is not cool. Im an A cup so I could use the extra boobage.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok I need to get me that MSM like......YESTERDAY!!! 

I tried taking the pills but that didn't work too hot for me I got horrible breakouts.

I think I'm gonna get the powder....start out with a small dosage and work my way up:scratchch if I can go up a cup or more.....that'll be a good look


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 11, 2009)

ooh! i don't need anything for hair growth, but i definitely wouldn't mind going up to a D cup for less than thousands of dollars.  does it only make the boobies bigger, or is it all over weight gain?​


----------



## AshMoBev (Sep 11, 2009)

LMAO at you ladies!! I just love our openness!....Man im tempted too!


----------



## buddhas_mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm really curious as to how or why this would cause breast enlargement. Anybody else curious?


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 11, 2009)

> LMAO at you ladies!! I just love our openness!....Man im tempted too!
> __________________



lol lol me too shoot I could use a lil extra boobage lol and I'm a little on the thin side could use the extra weight too lol


----------



## Kalani (Sep 12, 2009)

Yet another reason why I need to get back to taking my MSM on a regular basis.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 12, 2009)

Is anyone taking MSM and chlorella together?


----------



## Bluetopia (Sep 12, 2009)

Divine Inspiration said:


> I've noticed firmer breasts but not larger breasts.


 

My breasts are firmer
my new growth is growing in straighter
after a couple random bumps my skin is clear as long as i drink plenty water (i was dehydrated)
and I think I've actually lost a couple pounds 
So for me...MSM is a keeper. We should all acknowledge there are different kinds of MSM and depending on the type you use and your hormones you affects will be different.

I use Trimedica and it is awesome.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 12, 2009)

longhairluva said:


> this is why i stopped taking nioxin recharge(something like that) that was the only thing in my reggie and my breast grew and *I gained weight*.


 


Serenity_Peace said:


> Well, not only did MSM make my breasts bigger (*I DON'T WANT*), *I've gained a lot of weight, despite a healthy diet* and exercise. I stopped using MSM two weeks ago and my SO told me today that I look slender and slim. MSM was the only thing that I changed, so it _*had*_ to be that. So now I'm desperately trying to get this weight off of me...


 


janeemat said:


> *I've gained weight in the last 6 months*. Same amount of time that I have been taking msm. Dang! So that's the culprit. My boobs sure has not grown any, which would suit me just fine. I guess I'll have to lay off the msm or go back to 1/4 tsp instead of 1/2.


 


deontaer said:


> I didn't know MSM made you gain wieght - that would explain *this extra 6-8 pounds I've put in within a year* - and that I went from a full b cup to a full c cup. But it actually helps with my pimples. When I stopped, my face broke out worse than it ever had - so I started taking it again 2 weeks ago. Now I'm clearing up the scars left behind


 


Juliagizzle said:


> I have been taking the powder for a while haven't measured hair growth on my head but i noticed my eyelashes are much longer. I hope it does give me some more up top. B cup is just not doing it for me. *I have gained a few pounds though.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, this is why I stopped taking it. I did however love how it made my skin looked and my joints feel. I may take it again, but in a smaller dose.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 12, 2009)

I must be a freak because I haven't seen any extra weight or bigger chi-chis.  I want both...darnit!!! I was taking an MSM I found in Walgreens then read an article here on HCF how you should take OptiMSM and started taking the Vitamin Shoppe brand with that in it and I have seen none of the goodies you ladies are talking about.  My joints feel wonderful, I barely have allergy problems my hair is doing great, but I've actually lost 10lbs in the last 3 months (but I know it's because of stress) and my skin is still clear and even.

I was taking 4500mg with the walgreen one and now I take between 2000-3500mg of Vitamin Shoppe with the other or just Vitamin Shoppe.

How many mg are you taking at a single dose?


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 12, 2009)

oh heck no i'm not trying to get bigger all over. guess i'll be skipping this.​


----------



## CleverGypsy (Sep 12, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I must be a freak because I haven't seen any extra weight or bigger chi-chis. I want both...darnit!!!
> How many mg are you taking at a single dose?


 
I'm in the same boat Vonnie. I haven't gained an ounce from MSM and I could stand some extra pounds. I currently take 3,600 mg (there's 1,000 in my multi and 2,600 from Source Naturals powder). I hope I get the bonus side effects.  If not it's ok because MSM has kept my skin looking great and my back/joints feeling good.


----------



## Kalani (Sep 12, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> My breasts are firmer
> my new growth is growing in straighter
> after a couple random bumps my skin is clear as long as i drink plenty water (i was dehydrated)
> and I think I've actually lost a couple pounds
> ...



Thats the brand I have. I use the powder form. When I was taking it on  consistent basis I did notice that my new growth had a looser curl pattern and my skin was clear. I didnt notice any weight gain or boobage increase though, but I was only taking 1/4 teaspoon a day. Maybe I'll up the intake.


----------



## AllAboutMoi (Sep 12, 2009)

I tried taking MSM but I like my wine and the two just don't mix.  I had a headache for three days.  I guess I chose my wine over a looser curl pattern.  Perhaps I'll give it another go.


----------



## Kalani (Sep 12, 2009)

AllAboutMoi said:


> I tried taking MSM but I like my wine and the two just don't mix.  I* had a headache for three days.*  I guess I chose my wine over a looser curl pattern.  Perhaps I'll give it another go.



I think headaches can be a normal reaction due to the rapid detoxifying properties of the MSM. Drinking tons of water offsets the effect. When I first started the MSM, I woke up in the middle of the night with one of the most intense and painful headaches. I knew I had taken my first dose of the MSM earlier that day, so I came here to the forum to read up on possible effects and sure enough some of the ladies reported similar results. After that I made sure to drink a good amount of water daily. 

As for benefits, I also noticed a major improvement with my allergies. I was able to go off my flonase for a long time.


----------



## 2inspireU (Sep 22, 2009)

For the ladies that are using Jarrow MSM powder, do you use the scoop and the recommended dosage? or do you take another dosage using another measurement? If so, what is it?


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Sep 23, 2009)

i think the headaches and nightmares eventually go away. i had the most vivid dreams and headacheswhen i first started, and now i only occasionally get these. i thought the breast enlargement was due to the epo, but msm may indeed be the culprit (a welcome side effect for me. lolol) but once you stop taking it, the breast go back to their original size (sadly)


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 23, 2009)

I take MSM daily and I dont get nightmares...only from my melatonin I take when I work! And no breast enlargements....although that would be an added plus...lol!!!


----------



## blackindia07 (Oct 23, 2009)

blackindia07 said:


> My finace would love it if i gained some weight and i would love the boobs! I am currently taking 2000 mgs in pill form. Has anyone received the boobage and weight gain taking pill form? Thanks! BRING ON THE BOOBIES!!!!!


 
UPDATE:  So I was taking 1000 - 2000 mgs a day and hadnt really noticed a difference.  After speaking with the guy in the health food store I uped it to 2000 - 3000 mgs.  So maybe 1 1/2 - 2 weeks later I noticed my boobs were kinda achey but didnt think too much of it.  Then I started to notice that they were getting more firm...then they got bigger!!!  Took THREE pregnancy tests because I didnt believe ANY of them until I got my period.  No Im not pregnant it is the MSM!!!!  I AM ECSTATIC!!!   Unfortunately in my case it came with acne. Why can nothing ever work out for me?!?!?!?    I tried to hold out because I know some of the ladies said theirs was temporary but I cant take it!  (I suffered from acne most of my life and went through A LOT to get rid of it)  So Ive gone back down to 1500 mgs a day.  They dont hurt as much and are not as big as they were but they are still bigger than they were before and Im happy with them.  Im now waiting to see if the acne will be better at this dosage because I REALLY dont want to stop taking it!!!

Oh and BTW...I did gain weight also.  Last week I made a comment to my fiance about my weight gain he said I "look better"...so what did I look before?  MEN!!!  LOL


----------



## simplie_lovable (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow,are you ladies serious? I need to start taking some of that MSM.What is it exactly/and what benefits does it have for our hair? I wouldn't mind gaining a little weight I am too skinny and some boobies either. Thanks in advance I want to try it.


----------



## simplie_lovable (Oct 23, 2009)

HollyGolightly1982 said:


> I just started taking MSM and I could really use some help in the chesticle department. C cup here I come.



LMAO @ chesticle lol


----------



## 2inspireU (Oct 23, 2009)

blackindia07 said:


> UPDATE:  So I was taking 1000 - 2000 mgs a day and hadnt really noticed a difference.  After speaking with the guy in the health food store I uped it to 2000 - 3000 mgs.  So maybe 1 1/2 - 2 weeks later I noticed my boobs were kinda achey but didnt think too much of it.  Then I started to notice that they were getting more firm...then they got bigger!!!  Took THREE pregnancy tests because I didnt believe ANY of them until I got my period.  No Im not pregnant it is the MSM!!!!  I AM ECSTATIC!!!   Unfortunately in my case it came with acne. Why can nothing ever work out for me?!?!?!?    I tried to hold out because I know some of the ladies said theirs was temporary but I cant take it!  (I suffered from acne most of my life and went through A LOT to get rid of it)  So Ive gone back down to 1500 mgs a day.  They dont hurt as much and are not as big as they were but they are still bigger than they were before and Im happy with them.  Im now waiting to see if the acne will be better at this dosage because I REALLY dont want to stop taking it!!!
> 
> Oh and BTW...I did gain weight also.  Last week I made a comment to my fiance about my weight gain he said I "look better"...so what did I look before?  MEN!!!  LOL



Pill or powder form? or does it really matter?


----------



## casey3035 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow! I just noticed last night my breasts were quite full. I'm a DD and wanna be a full c.  I have also gained about 10 lbs over the summer-so this may be why.


----------



## casey3035 (Oct 23, 2009)

2inspireu...I use the scoop that comes inside-2 scoops a day....


----------



## thehairmaverick (Oct 23, 2009)

this is COMPLETELY  of subject, but ma'am that avatar is hilarious!


----------



## thehairmaverick (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh thank GOD I found this thread!!! I don't need the H-cups!!!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, this summer I was faithfully taking my MSM and I was gaining weight like never before and my boobs - which never grow- got noticeably bigger!!!

About 2 months ago I slacked up and I've slimmed down and the boobs are gone too!

I guess its back to the MSM for me.


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~ (Oct 24, 2009)

I sure didn't, but I wish I had   I had clearer skin and great growth with MSM...i purchased mine from vitamin shoppe.


----------



## blackindia07 (Oct 26, 2009)

2inspireU said:


> Pill or powder form? or does it really matter?


 
Originally I was taking pill form but since Im taking so many other pills I decided to switch to the powder form.  So far so good...my acne is looking better at the lower dose.  Like I said before my breasts are not as big as when I was taking 3000 mgs a day but they are still bigger than they were and firm.    WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Oct 26, 2009)

I was taking the powder form since so many ladies commented how it tightened their skin. Well, I got cystic acne and my boobs went up to the point where my bras were not fitting and I couldn't wear any of my button up shirts (the buttons on my jackets were even pulling). I stopped taking it and after about a month or so, my breasts went back down to their normal size. I loved the firmness but the cystic acne wasn't good. Maybe my dosage was too high....


----------



## almondjoi85 (Oct 26, 2009)

WHAT?!?!? Off to buy a whole lot of this stuff....


----------



## GodsGrace (Nov 4, 2009)

Note to self: Buy stock in MSM..............


----------



## MizzCoco (Nov 4, 2009)

I noticed some weight gain, and fuller bigger boobies too. I still workout and I didnt start eating more, so I figured it had to be the MSM.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 4, 2009)

off to get some..  I can use a half of cup size.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 17, 2009)

dude i need to switch to carlsons MSM cause i can use a cup extra


----------



## KynniB (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish. all i got was pimples it the oddest places


----------



## ActionActress (Dec 17, 2009)

alexstin said:


> How many people had this happen while taking MSM? The only thing I've changed in my regimen is adding a different brand of msm and biotin. DH noticed and said something about it awhile ago but I didn't pay him any mind. Now, I can see it! I must say, I like it!


 

*oooOOOOoooohhh* so that's why my little girls look happy in times of non-PMS symptoms!  I must say, I like it also.  The main biotin I have is in the raw egg in the egglette program.

Shoot. I kept looking at myself in the mirror and thinking(scratching my head), Now why _do_ they look fuller without my "friend" present?


----------



## ActionActress (Dec 17, 2009)

hothair said:


> I definitely got the bigger boobs thing,* but not all over weight gain* i actually lost quite a lot around my waist line. I LIKE the bigger boobs thing


 
The same for me but I take a very low dosage, like under 2000mgs. I get it mainly from the Super Silica Plus (200 mgs)and every once in a while I do take a little MSM powder for joints since I work out heavy.  But the SSP contains of course silica which I believe drops the water weight. I also drink cinnamon teas which also drops water weight but I still have the bigger boob thing.  I take the cinnamon about a full table spoon and put it in a cup of hot water, stir and then drink. Will pee like a race horse.

Pershaps the MSM is water gain?  Not sure but maybe this is why I get the bigger boobs but not much in all over weight gain?


----------



## MissLeo (Nov 9, 2010)

Are people still experiencing this and if so what brand are you taking and how much?


----------



## Carisa (Nov 9, 2010)

I just started back taking msm- i will come back and post here if i notice any of these effects


----------



## NJoy (Nov 9, 2010)

_belle said:


> *titties and hair growth? I'm sold. . . lol *


 


MarieB said:


> I started taking 1000 mg MSM daily for hair growth about a month ago, and was considering doubling the dosage to see what would happen. But if there is a possibility of larger breasts, then I might have to triple that mug!!! LOL!


 


atlchica said:


> omg your breasts can get bigger with MSM?
> 
> *chugs MSM powder*



  Tooooooo funnyyyyy!!!!


----------



## NYDee (Feb 26, 2011)

My boobs seems bigger even though I have lost weight. I wonder if it has anything to do with MSM.


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 26, 2011)

I've been taking hair vitamins on and off for a year and a half that contain MSM. I noticed my boobs were getting bigger but I just thought I was imagining things until a friend confirmed it last weekend. For me, this is not a good thing


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 26, 2011)

Sashaa08 said:


> I was taking the powder form since so many ladies commented how it tightened their skin. Well, I got cystic acne and my boobs went up to the point where my bras were not fitting and I couldn't wear any of my button up shirts (the buttons on my jackets were even pulling). I stopped taking it and after about a month or so, my breasts went back down to their normal size. I loved the firmness but the cystic acne wasn't good. Maybe my dosage was too high....


I got the cystic acne also


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been taking 2000mgs of NOW brand MSM for about 3+ weeks... My boobs (which are DDDs) are definitely larger (and firmer).  My sis said something about them looking bigger last nite and it made me think about the MSM and this thread... *sigh* I think I'm going to have to let the MSM go, because I'm already extremely top heavy and can't afford to gain anymore tiddy meat.   I was excited to see if I would get growth from MSM but oh well.. I've also gained about 5-6lbs.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 6, 2011)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I have been taking 2000mgs of NOW brand MSM for about 3+ weeks... My boobs (which are DDDs) are definitely larger (and firmer).  My sis said something about them looking bigger last nite and it made me think about the MSM and this thread... *sigh* I think I'm going to have to let the MSM go, because I'm already extremely top heavy and can't afford to gain anymore tiddy meat.   I was excited to see if I would get growth from MSM but oh well.. I've also gained about 5-6lbs.



Can't highlight from my cellphone but will quote "tiddy meat".
 y'all are killin' me over here (as I take another dose of msm)


----------



## silenttullip (Apr 6, 2011)

I and SO noticed about 3 weeks or less after I began taking less than a teaspoon 
of source naturals msm powder. It's suppose to help connective tissue and bones
and increase blood flow so I think all 3 play into what I deem as a much needed 
type of increase.


----------



## blackpearl81 (Apr 7, 2011)

hothair said:


> I definitely got the bigger boobs thing, but not all over weight gain i actually lost quite a lot around my waist line. I LIKE the bigger boobs thing


 
Okay, glad to know I'm not the only one excited about the boob growth!  Big boobs and longer hair??? Count me in! So where can I buy this MSM stuff and how much do I take? I'm so serious....


----------



## Louisex3 (Apr 7, 2011)

what's better to take? power or pill? or doesn't matter?
boob + hair growth, i need to get me a whole vat of this stuff.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been taking 2000 mg for the past few weeks for my joint. Haven't noticed bigger boobs but I will welcome any extra help! Maybe I should up to 3000 mg


----------



## CuteMeeka (Apr 15, 2011)

Dang, I have experienced all of the symptoms and couldn't figure out why I was gaining weight and my titties were getting bigger.  I was blaming the prenatal pills I was taking.  I'm a full D cup now and don't want to get any larger.  I loved the way it made my hair grow and new growth feel but it's not worth the extras.  I'm going to cut waaaaay back and stop when I finish what I have. Dang!


----------



## Lita (Apr 15, 2011)

I take TriMedica Powder- MSM 3000mg regular season..4000mg shed season...I have not notice any of those effects...Just that my joints feel better..4000mg less shedding..I only take 4000mg for 2months (Shed season) then I reduce back to 3000mg/Then I'll stop for a while...NO WEIGHT GAIN.




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mostamaziing (Apr 15, 2011)

iget the awfully vivid dreams with MSM  sometimes makes me not wanna sleep smdh . havent noticed breast growth with them though


----------



## Sosa (Apr 30, 2011)

My boobs are certainly firmer  but not noticeably 'bigger'...yet . I'm doubling to 1 tsp/day starting today .


----------



## sweetpeadee (May 5, 2011)

*********BUMPING BUMPING BUMPING************

If you are expereincing:

*1. BIGGER BOOBIES
2. CLEARER SKIN
3. GREATER GROWTH*

please, PLEASE, PULLEEZZZEE share what brand, type (powder, pill, crystal, etc), amount used!!!! I have been chest-challenged most of my life and I'm looking to upgrade in all 3 of the aforementioned departments!!!! TIA!!!!


----------



## jbwphoto1 (May 22, 2011)

I was making out a shopping list since I saw vitamins on sale this week and wanted to know what dosage to use with MSM.  But because I'm already a 34K at only 5'2", I'll have to decline.  

I was really looking forward to some new growth.


----------



## MzSwift (May 22, 2011)

I started taking MSM powder on Christmas Eve and hubby began saying in January that my boobs were growing.  I just thought it was his fantasy/delusion.   I went up one cup size.


----------



## adamson (May 22, 2011)

I've been noticing that my breasts actually do feel larger, but I know that I'm not starting my ~cycle any time soon. Then I remembered this post. This may be the case.

My boobs are already huge and I don't want (or need) them to get any larger. I get backaches :x


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 22, 2011)

Everyone who experienced growth: **please mention the brand form (pill or powder) and dosage you're taking.** Please and thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown (May 27, 2011)

I have been taking purtian pride msm brand and thought why are my bra's tight  i forgot i don't want bigger breast just more hair


----------



## MzSwift (May 28, 2011)

I take 1 tsp (3600 mg) of the NOW brand MSM powder daily.
I definitely was not expecting nor did I desire the boob growth. LoL


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 28, 2011)

somehow something that would have that effect on my boobs concerns me.


----------



## carameldimples (Jun 2, 2011)

I take the NOW powder form, I don't think I've experienced growth, I am DD already, but as I type my breast are tingling....no growth though and I don't want/need any LOL!


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jun 3, 2011)

Ltown said:


> I have been taking purtian pride msm brand and thought why are my bra's tight  i forgot i don't want bigger breast just more hair



I have PP too.  I've been taking one 1000mg capsule daily for about 20 days.  My hair is still shedding like crazy and my breasts are heavier, but not necessarily bigger.  How many do you take each day?


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 3, 2011)

Goodness! My breasts are definitely firmer and bigger.  I'm.already in a D and I just bought several sets of bra/panties and I will not be put out of them! I've noticed the weight gain, but I mostly thought it was diet, which could still be the culprit. I'll be backing off anyway.

BlackMasterPiece-I'm taking the Trimedica liquid.

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## Ltown (Jun 4, 2011)

godzchildtoo said:


> I have PP too.  I've been taking one 1000mg capsule daily for about 20 days.  My hair is still shedding like crazy and my breasts are heavier, but not necessarily bigger.  How many do you take each day?



1 a day and it was 1000 mg, stopped immediately.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Did anyone get sore/tender breasts from taking MSM? Seems like a new symptom for me.


----------



## star78 (Jun 6, 2011)

godzchildtoo said:


> Did anyone get sore/tender breasts from taking MSM? Seems like a new symptom for me.



I just happened to come across this thread and was surprised to read about MSM linked to breast fullness. I just started taking AL's Healthy Skin, Hair, and Nails vitamin almost 2 weeks ago. The last few days my breast have been visually fuller and feel heavier. Over the last two days, they have become quite sore. I have been scratching my head wondering why. I know they usually become tender right before my menstrual cycle but not like this and my cycle isn't due to start for a couple of weeks.

I am taking a low dose of spironolactone which list breast tenderness as a possible side-effect but I didn't experience this symptom until after I started taking MSM.


----------



## HairGroupie (Jun 6, 2011)

I was seriously considering taking MSM. I even bought a bottle, but I will take them back after seeing this thread. I don't need bigger melons OR weight gain and I'm not about to try these pills to see if it will happen or not. Thanks for posting this, OP.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 11, 2011)

To all you buxom babes who are turning your noses up at gaining more boobage, would you mind shaking your collective boobies and sending some (((vuluptuous vibes))) to the rest of us who are hoping for an increase?

Ready? Shake the tatas, mamas!


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 12, 2011)

^^  I'll trade you 6 inches of your hair for a few lbs of boobs.  Come on, whaddaya say? I'll throw in an extra pound. Ok, ok, 5 inches of hair and you got a deal. 

Ok, so now I'm worried. I thought (still think) MSM was a miracle pill. It has made a difference in my skin, my joints, my hair, and maybe other things I'm not aware of. I have noticed more breast sensitivity, but I'm not so quick to attribute it to MSM. There are so many other possible contributing factors. Since I've gained A LOT of weight this past year (before MSM), I cannot accurately attribute MSM to my larger breasts. Considering that I'm already > DDD, I hope it doesn't make it larger.


----------



## Malaika1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, got a day off tomorrow guess what I'm gona buy? Lol!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 13, 2011)

Incognitus said:


> ^^  I'll trade you 6 inches of your hair for a few lbs of boobs.  Come on, whaddaya say? I'll throw in an extra pound. Ok, ok, 5 inches of hair and you got a deal.
> 
> Ok, so now I'm worried. I thought (still think) MSM was a miracle pill. It has made a difference in my skin, my joints, my hair, and maybe other things I'm not aware of. I have noticed more breast sensitivity, but I'm not so quick to attribute it to MSM. There are so many other possible contributing factors. Since I've gained A LOT of weight this past year (before MSM), I cannot accurately attribute MSM to my larger breasts. Considering that I'm already > DDD, I hope it doesn't make it larger.


 
Incognitus
Deal! Hey, I can grow hair faster than boobs any day.


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 13, 2011)

^^  if only it were that easy....


----------



## ScorpioLove (Jun 13, 2011)

i wonder how this affects our hormones? i love how it works for joints  (i never felt sore on it) but it messed w/ my cycle and thinned out my blood alot... i didnt experience weight gain while on it but then again i was exercising almost every day on it. 

 i want to start again but will probably not exceed 500 mg
-1/2 a cup extra wud be perfect


----------



## YellowMellow (Dec 18, 2015)

Using my google Doctor skills to research common symptoms of supplementing MSM for my joints and allergies and come across this thread! I just ordered my powder from Amazon. Should be here Sunday


----------



## julzinha (Dec 18, 2015)

YellowMellow said:


> Using my google Doctor skills to research common symptoms of supplementing MSM for my joints and allergies and come across this thread! I just ordered my powder from Amazon. Should be here Sunday


Great! Just make sure it's OptiMSM


----------



## julzinha (Mar 10, 2016)

Bumping for updates


----------



## Ajna (Mar 10, 2016)

I cannot say if MSM helped my hair grow since I was already taking hair supplements and my hair grew at the same rate. To be fair I started taking it due to a knee issue they creaked. I think it could be since I had an issues when I started that I would not see any hair growth because the supplement had a priority area. Anyway, However, my boobs did go up a size, and they are MUCH fuller.  After I went realized it was the MSM causing me to buy new bras I stopped taking it. Recently though I have been having trouble with my knees so this time I switched to a supplement with less MSM and more glucosamine and chondroitin. It has only been a month, so it is too soon to tell.

I used to take MSM (750mg) with Molybdenum and vit c (500 mg) twice a day. I forget the name of the brand ... but there are not many which combine them both. Then I switched to a MSM and glucosamine and chondroitin where it was equal and the same thing (Wellase).

A word of advice which is you need to drink a lot of water for this to be effective.

HTH


----------

